# OK, and 'if you only had..' post [Contender]...



## Alan in GA (Apr 9, 2014)

You only have ONE Contender frame and ONE barrel to put on it for deer and coyote, and let's say 'plinking'.
I'm guessing 44 Rem Mag in 10" or 12" bull barrel.
What's your choice of chambering/barrel length...?
(I'm down to one last frame, and easy open in unused condition, and am wondering about trying another barrel or sending it on it's way too another T/C enthusiast).


----------



## HandgunHTR (Apr 9, 2014)

I would probably have to go with the 30-30.  Great deer caliber and you could load it up with 125 grain ballistic tips for varmints.

Either that or the 7-30 Waters.


----------



## Eddy M. (Apr 9, 2014)

357 MAXIMUM is my 1st pick, but 7X30 is close


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 9, 2014)

30-30 ackley improved


----------



## rosewood (Apr 10, 2014)

.357 mag, easy to find ammo, recoil is mild and it will effectively take a deer at under 100 yards.  Also cheaper to shoot than .44mag.  You get enough extra velocity in the 12" bbl to equate low end .44 mag loads from a revolver anyway.  Don't get me wrong, I have a 7-30 waters, 7 tcu, 35 rem also, but if I could have only one....  Of course, a .357max bbl would be just as effective since it will shoot .357 mags also.


----------



## deast1988 (May 4, 2014)

I'm digging my 6.8spc

.277 diameter bullets weights from 80grs to the big 150grs. No length minimum for the single shot barrel. But for 1 round for every thing you couldn't beat a loaded 110gr to 120gr Barnes triple shock. If the round is optimized for a carbine length barrel my barrel length would be 15ins with a good crown in it. If I was pursuing bigger game I'd up bullet weight and go for 100yd shots or under. But it's an awesome little round that should fly great at distance my fixed 4x scope is holding the pistol back IMO.


----------



## GaSwamper1 (May 5, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> I'm digging my 6.8spc
> 
> .277 diameter bullets weights from 80grs to the big 150grs. No length minimum for the single shot barrel. But for 1 round for every thing you couldn't beat a loaded 110gr to 120gr Barnes triple shock. If the round is optimized for a carbine length barrel my barrel length would be 15ins with a good crown in it. If I was pursuing bigger game I'd up bullet weight and go for 100yd shots or under. But it's an awesome little round that should fly great at distance my fixed 4x scope is holding the pistol back IMO.



Agreed. The 6.8 was bred for short barrels.


----------



## tred1956 (Jun 17, 2014)

Alan,
 You should be ashamed (LOL) only one barrel !!!!!!!!!!!!. If I had to choose it would be a 15 in 7x30 Waters IMP. 120 grain BT all the way.
Safe shooting
Doug


----------



## Lilly001 (Jun 18, 2014)

Like others have said .357 Max. 
Suitable for deer and still good, down loaded, for small game.
Brass is a bit pricy but you can use .357 mag or .38.
Cast bullets work well and are easy to cast and load. And it can use a variety of powders, even Black powder if you are so inclined.
And you can load it with simple tools like a Lee loader.
Not much not to like in a do it all cartridge.


----------



## Alan in GA (Aug 12, 2014)

*Sold my last Contender ....*

.....so now I'll have to use my 'side flamer', a blued Redhawk Hunter in the old standby 44 mag. At least it's easy to mount/dismount a scope.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Nov 28, 2015)

.357 maximum -- for deer.
Loaded with .357 rounds for coyotes.
.38 specials for small game and target shooting or plinking.

If it's just a hunting gun, and it's going to be scoped and shot from 100 yards or longer, then .30-30 would be it.
I had a T/C Contender (1976 production) with both a .44 mag bbl and the .30-30 barrel, and the .30 seemed more accurate and penetrated deeper into stuff.


----------



## carver (Nov 29, 2015)

7mm08


----------

